# Blood in droppings?



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

So, the birdies are out of their cage and on their spare cage playtop and I notice a something on the floor... so I picked it up with my finger thinking it was a bit of fluff. Nope, a dropping, and it appeared to have a small amount of blood on it. I then found another one nearby. 

I don't know which bird it came from (suspecting Sadie), and how concerned I should be. I know blood in their droppings is a bad sign, but all of the other pictures I've seen do not look like this...


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

Please help! :/


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I sure see that blood in her droppings
But I don't really know what to do, I'm really sorry I hope you find a soulution:/


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have no idea
Do they eat colored pellets?


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

Baruch said:


> I sure see that blood in her droppings
> But I don't really know what to do, I'm really sorry I hope you find a soulution:/


thanks, me too.  it's been a tough few weeks with sadie already.



urbandecayno5 said:


> I have no idea
> Do they eat colored pellets?


no, only natural coloured ones. though, they both have been gnawing at their wooden ladder and that has coloured balls on it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That's definitely blood. The fact that it isn't black means it isn't digested, so it's coming from either the vent itself or very low in the digestive tract. Has anybody been masturbating with a perch or other hard object? Sometimes Sunny will have a bloody dropping or two like that when he gets too frisky with things.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

LMAO. that made me laugh. it's so strange to think that these little birdies can have sexual urges and desires. i can't say i've seen either of them do that. i was worried that they'd injured themselves while flying/attempting to fly. no matter how much i try, i can't stop them from doing that. 

i checked both of their vents (as well as i could, they were like "you ain't going near there!") and couldn't see any blood around them.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would most definitely be concerned.

i would bring her to the vet as soon as you can, because this potentially is an emergency


it's definitely blood!



not coloured droppings:




Munch has had blood in her droppings from a massive yeast infection. Those are the source for my photos. 

Has your bird crashed into anything or fall in the cage?


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

yes, they've both had a couple of crashes in the last couple of days.

i'll call the vet. thanks.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

then if they've had crashes, then yes, i'd be worried as that would be possible internal bleeding 

keep us updated, bring that photo to the vet!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it's more likely to be a minor injury than internal bleeding, based on the appearance of the blood and what my vet has told me when I've shown him similar samples. But since you can't account for an incident in which it might have happened, you definitely need to get it checked. Try not to panic, though. I bet it will be just fine.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That is some scary stuff, please keep us updated, hope everything is okay, and she is fine.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

we just returned from the vet. he examined her and her vent was clean. mentioned giardia.

he then looked at the pictures and said there is mucus in her droppings, that it may likely the shedding of her oviduct. 

so, the birds are seperated and i'm monitoring their droppings and have to take in a sample if there's any blood!


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

i've been monitoring and these are the ones i've seen: 

there's a tiiiiiiiiiny speck of blood, but that's all i'd noticed!

both are from sadie. she wanted to go back to the big cage for a little bit and she did this one:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hopefully you find out what is wrong


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

At least the blood is starting to wear out
Is she still seperated--I hope everything goes okay with Sadie


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

i've been monitoring them still, and no blood, so they are back in together.

my fiance's aunt who is a vet nurse said that it may have been a reaction from the gas they used in surgery. i'm not sure why the vet didn't think to mention that.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

right, she just had surgery! well, if it is returning to normal and doesnt happen again, i think it might be safe to say your fiance's aunt is right. i've never heard of it, but i do know anesthetic can be risky with some individuals


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

When it happened with Sunny the first time, my vet basically told me that if the blood went away within a few hours and he continued acting normal the whole time, to just assume it was due to a minor injury (in his case getting overly frisky with a toy.) I'd say the same thing probably applies in your case, especially since Sadie's been seen by the vet so recently.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks guys!


----------

